# Just checkin in after a long hiatus from ChefTalk



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi All.  I was googling something and ChefTalk came up.  It's been over 3 years since I've posted here, but I hope it's okay to just jump in once in awhile.  I don't spend a lot of time on forums, but consider them a great source of expert advice.  Hope to touch base with you again!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome back. Dropping in is what most do I suspect.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> Welcome back. Dropping in is what most do I suspect.


I guess I fall into the "sit at the PC and post on CT as long as it takes my meds to kick in and then get up and proceed with my day" category lol.

Chronic pain has it's own special hell.

Worst in the winter but I still deal.

Welcome back @lentil ...

mimi


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!  I have a rare day off during the week today, so I'm doing menu planning and web site stuff and pretending I'm going to clean the house.  These professional forums pull me in if I'm at the computer...I can't help it.  Flipflop, sorry you're in pain;  warm weather is almost here!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

lentil said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes! I have a rare day off during the week today, so I'm doing menu planning and web site stuff and pretending I'm going to clean the house. These professional forums pull me in if I'm at the computer...I can't help it. Flipflop, sorry you're in pain; warm weather is almost here!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

m.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Mimi, try live at the coast. I can tell you when it's going rain.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> Mimi, try live at the coast. I can tell you when it's going rain.


I am about an hour drive from Galveston but do not even try to pretend that my warmish humidity is anywhere as bad as your cold and dreary humidity.

You face that settled into the joints type of ache and I have no idea how you get going in the morning.

I would walk around bundled in several layers of wool plus trail an extension cord from the heating pad lol.

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a beautiful spring (almost) day here, and it has not rained YET today!




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 29, 2016


----------

